# Betta tumor, any ideas?



## paleprincessheiri (Mar 9, 2009)

My poor Sachi... He's swollen to the size of a marble. :-( I spent hours trying to figure out what he has so I could help find a treatment. After visiting several aquarium stores and browsing the internet for hours I finally found out what's wrong: he's got an internal tumor. He fits the exact picture in a book I found, I know can't be dropsy because in the time it took me to find a prognosis he would have already died if it were dropsy, also he's got a fine appetite and isn't pineconeing. In all honesty, he's not acting sick, he's eating fine, he's swimming happily. His name means "Happiness" in Japanese. Isthere anything I can do to cure a fish tumor? It's a long shot but I do lovethe little guy. Or if not cure, at least treat to make him comfortable? Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't heard of any treatment for tumors. I guess the best thing you can do for him is keep the water clean and warm. Feed him a good diet; a pellet or flake food for bettas as his staple food and frozen or freeze dried bloodworms, brine shrimp and daphnia. Freeze dried food needs to be rehydrated.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

paleprincessheiri said:


> My poor Sachi... He's swollen to the size of a marble. :-( I spent hours trying to figure out what he has so I could help find a treatment. After visiting several aquarium stores and browsing the internet for hours I finally found out what's wrong: he's got an internal tumor. He fits the exact picture in a book I found, I know can't be dropsy because in the time it took me to find a prognosis he would have already died if it were dropsy, also he's got a fine appetite and isn't pineconeing. In all honesty, he's not acting sick, he's eating fine, he's swimming happily. His name means "Happiness" in Japanese. Isthere anything I can do to cure a fish tumor? It's a long shot but I do lovethe little guy. Or if not cure, at least treat to make him comfortable? Thanks.


Can we get a picture?


----------

